# Bar Refaeli & Italian celebs/singers - Sanremo 2013 (ongoing)



## mcol (14 Feb. 2013)

*Festival di Sanremo 12/02/13*

feat. Ilaria D'Amico, Valeria Bilello, Simona Molinari, Flavia Pennetta, Cristina & Benedetta Parodi



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



135 MB - 6'48" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Festival di Sanremo 13/02/13*

feat. Eleonora Pedron, Filippa Lagerback, Elisa Di Francisca, Arianna Errigo, Ilaria Salvatori, Annalisa Scarrone



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



88 MB - 4'25" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Bar Refaeli - Festival di Sanremo 13/02/13*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



210 MB - 10'24" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Anna Tatangelo - Spot Coconuda 2013*



 

 




 

 




 

 



10 MB - 30" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## MetalFan (14 Feb. 2013)

Oh Bar...!





I understand nothing, but Bar on Drums and I'm in



!

:thx: for Bar! :WOW:


----------



## mcol (16 Feb. 2013)

*Festival di Sanremo 14/02/13*

feat. Simona Molinari, Annalisa Scarrone, Maria Nazionale, Laura Chiatti



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



71 MB - 3'33" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Festival di Sanremo 15/02/13*

feat. Eleonora Abbagnato, Simona Molinari, Maria Nazionale



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



99 MB - 4'56" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (18 Feb. 2013)

*Festival di Sanremo 16/02/13*

feat. Eleonora Abbagnato, Serena Dandini, Maria Nazionale, Annalisa Scarrone, Lorella Cuccarini, Simona Molinari



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



115 MB - 5'52" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Bianca Balti - Festival di Sanremo 16/02/13*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



93,4 MB - 4'41" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## Punisher (5 März 2013)

sie sieht einfach hammer aus


----------

